# I am Cyric



## Cyric (Jun 19, 2008)

My name is Cyric. Welcome me to this forum. :evil:


I have much experience with writing, though I suppose you will be the judge of that.


----------



## SevenWritez (Jun 19, 2008)

Cyric said:


> My name is Cyric. Welcome me to this forum. :evil:
> 
> 
> I have much experience with writing, though I suppose you will be the judge of that.


 
So far your posts have been direct and to the point. I hope this trait carries over into your fiction as well. Quick, raw, and energetic prose is what I love (Cormac McCarthy, Junot Diaz, David Mitchell when he's not beating off to his own wordplay). Hopefully you hold this trait, as many here seem to enjoy their own verbosity--such is a fault of all amateurs, myself included. 

Hope to see some of your stuff soon.


----------



## Nickie (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Lawfire (Jun 20, 2008)

A Forgotten Realms fan, I see.  

Welcome.


----------



## Tiamat (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome!  Happy now?


----------



## Sam (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Cyric.


----------



## impactblade (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, glad to see your names better than mine!


----------



## Foxee (Jun 20, 2008)

I am Foxee and I cannot be bidden to welcome.:tongue:

...bribes will be considered, however.


----------



## moderan (Jun 20, 2008)

Greetings.


----------



## Shinn (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey there and welcome to the forum


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jun 30, 2008)

Cyric we've already had the fortune to meet each other in another thread, welcome the WF


----------

